# syslite



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

what you think about syslite make by festool ? i dont want buy anymore halogene crap.

thx


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I love my syslight

Great for checkouts, and it'll light up a decent size room. It lasts an 1.5 hrs on high and 4 on low and low is still pretty bright. Its not as bright as a halogen but it doesn't burn you and they are near indestructible. 
I just bought a second one a while back so I can charge one while I use the other and they take about the same time to charge as they last.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I dunno, $175 for a light seems a little much (and I'm a total Festool whore). I just picked up an LED light at the Home Depot and it's alright. Twice as much as a halogen ($40-ish), but will last indefinitely (so they say). 

It's not as bright as a 500 watt halogen, but it's pretty bright.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's what I use, nothing can escape this light. Way better than halogen, and cheap









Two 300 watt bulbs in a splitter. I can usually get four or five jobs before I break a bulb.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> I dunno, $175 for a light seems a little much (and I'm a total Festool whore). I just picked up an LED light at the Home Depot and it's alright. Twice as much as a halogen ($40-ish), but will last indefinitely (so they say).
> 
> It's not as bright as a 500 watt halogen, but it's pretty bright.


Is this what your talking about?

http://t.homedepot.com/p/Husky-5-ft-800-Lumen-Portable-LED-Work-Light-WL800LP-H/203343386/

I have these and they are good lights. Compact and don't get hot. 

For hand sanding though, I generally use a higher end LED flashlight with a diffuser on it ...and keep extra lithium ion batteries on hand, just in case.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I love my syslight
> 
> Great for checkouts, and it'll light up a decent size room. It lasts an 1.5 hrs on high and 4 on low and low is still pretty bright. Its not as bright as a halogen but it doesn't burn you and they are near indestructible.
> I just bought a second one a while back so I can charge one while I use the other and they take about the same time to charge as they last.


man you know it i finally figured out less burns from them, I tied the cage to the front bar


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mld said:


> Here's what I use, nothing can escape this light. Way better than halogen, and cheap
> 
> View attachment 8606
> 
> ...



try using one of these takes more of a bang and maybe a few more hours of bulb life


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> Is this what your talking about?
> 
> http://t.homedepot.com/p/Husky-5-ft-800-Lumen-Portable-LED-Work-Light-WL800LP-H/203343386/
> 
> ...


Yep. that's the one.

Not a terrible light, but not a 500 watt halogen either.

However, I'll bet that if you took it apart and painted the reflector screen flat black you'd have a killer touch-up light. It would make hellacious point source shadows. I'll have to wait until I'm ready to buy another one though.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Yep. that's the one.
> 
> Not a terrible light, but not a 500 watt halogen either.
> 
> However, I'll bet that if you took it apart and painted the reflector screen flat black you'd have a killer touch-up light. It would make hellacious point source shadows. I'll have to wait until I'm ready to buy another one though.


shyte slim I hate throwing in a correction as we were almost partners in marshmallow Insulation ( Patent Pending) but dairy white throws of a cleaner reflection


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Ask P.A. nicely what kind of light we sand with, and maybe he'll tell you one of our secrets. CHEAP and no burns


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> shyte slim I hate throwing in a correction as we were almost partners in marshmallow Insulation ( Patent Pending) but dairy white throws of a cleaner reflection


It's okay, partners can disagree. Look at Bill Gates and Steve Jobs, right? They were partners at first.

I'm assuming that by "dairy white" you mean regular incandescent bulbs? And I'm not sure what you mean by "cleaner reflection", although I think I get the general idea.

When I think of a touch-up light, I want something that casts the most intense shadows possible so I can see absolutely every flaw. There's no way I can fix absolutely everything, but I can get the major offenders and virtually no situations mimic the intensity of the light right against the wall.....so I'll be covered in any natural lighting situation.

Ask 2Buck about the low powered flashlight that gives him nightmares. Then multiply it by 50 so you can actually get some work done and aren't focusing on an area 6" x 6". Now you see what I'm talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

it throws off even light slim, loomanum does not


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Ask P.A. nicely what kind of light we sand with, and maybe he'll tell you one of our secrets. CHEAP and no burns


....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Quite liking these, They extend up and down, fold up the legs and its a nice wall and ceiling check light, 150w but it seems bright enough.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> ....


those cause cancer Moe


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

moore said:


> ....


Just hate pulling a cord around, especially on stilts.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> Just hate pulling a cord around, especially on stilts.


Ain't that big a deal!!!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KEJ9iUi6s8&list=TLiXJD0TA9To0


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

That's the main reason I love my syslight, no fn cords. I hate having extension cords lying all over. They are annoying and a hazard.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> those cause cancer Moe


So does drywall dust, sanding dust, sawdust. H3ll I think in the State if Cali, breathing does too!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Ask P.A. nicely what kind of light we sand with, and maybe he'll tell you one of our secrets. CHEAP and no burns


Hey PA rocker you old fart, WTF type of light are you using to sand with

But is killerjune asking about a general work purpose light, since winter is slowly making it's return, and the days become shorter, or is he asking what type of light to check with


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I dunno, $175 for a light seems a little much (and I'm a total Festool whore). I just picked up an LED light at the Home Depot and it's alright. Twice as much as a halogen ($40-ish), but will last indefinitely (so they say).
> 
> It's not as bright as a 500 watt halogen, but it's pretty bright.


I have the same one, Slim. When all things are considered - eg. no replacing bulbs (when you Have a replacement bulb handy and don't have to go get some); no having to take time to stop and open it up and jiggle a bulb to get it to work again (and then have to stop again later and do the same thing); no having to buy another light when the light's ends for receiving the bulbs don't want to work properly - I'm thinking the cost of it should work out to be a decent amount less than a 500 watt halogen.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

My daughter doing a bit of late night beach landscaping with the syslight.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Black poly over the windows and doors... Then a $10 halogen will tell you more than you want to know!....and then some.:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*first annual smiley post.. Post your best*

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ....


......:blink:


----------

